# in relation w/ "your fav.members"



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

if you had a once in a life time or something chance,what member would you want to meet in person,being that whoever you choose you wouldnt have a clue who the person would look like,if its a girl or a guy,if the persons a crazy ass phsyco path or is the gayest person in the world

so who would you want to meet,only by knowing a person by what theyve posted

:kind of in relation with your favourite members:

theres quite a few id want to meet,are you one?,that i dont know


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Lexi-lin and Miss Natt







, although I talk to the Queen all the time :rasp:

And XENON :nod: oh yea


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Lexi-lin and Miss Natt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ms.nat :nod:


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

in the p-fury album,it shows that pic i was screwing around with...its an old man or something which is not really me









that was just me Fin around sorry guys but im not an old man


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

probly ms. natt


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ms.nat just cause she never posted a picture, to much mistery there


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Lexi-lin... already seen Ms_Nat


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

William Bradley....










My grandmother is pushing for me to marry an Italian girl...









and she's hot


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nasty typhoon said:


> in the p-fury album,it shows that pic i was screwing around with...its an old man or something which is not really me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Trying to get me to do extra work eh? Thanx a lot









Just playing







Ill correct it.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ms. Natt for sure.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

OLYPIA that girl is hot!!!!!!!!! Or Ms_Natts (shes nice to me)


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

gourami master.......... for obvious reasons


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

TormenT said:


> gourami master.......... for obvious reasons


 Hmmmm Im thinkin along the same lines. Well that is if you mean to whup the crap outa him. (not sure you coulda meant ghey sex)


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

TormenT said:


> gourami master.......... for obvious reasons


 AHAHA!

i would like to see... Bscott or Acestro or DonH or DonD or Arowspace or William B.







or delirium (spelling?)


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jul 14, 2004)

I wouldn't mind meeting innes,ms.natt. xenon, rhomzilla,etc.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

v4p0r said:


> TormenT said:
> 
> 
> > gourami master.......... for obvious reasons
> ...


 definetly to whoop his ass


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes and I are gay ass lovers.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

bobme said:


> Innes and I are gay ass lovers.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

maybe ineedchanna- similar intrests with sports. but i dont know about that.







she posts like a guy sometimes :rock:

i dont know about ms natt. she dont have a job -lol :laugh:

xenon to say good job on this site. then wed go capitalize on the nation and make hella $$$$ and invest it and make even more $$$$$$$$









gennin fo sho so i could show him some turntable wizardry









hastatus - go ocean fishing with.

bobme so i could laugh at him.

all only as freinds


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Dont hate on me







Im a full-time student...thats rough enough.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

ooooh watch out freshman!- jk


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The Pack


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry Nick....The Pack is mine!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> ooooh watch out freshman!- jk


 Im a sophomore


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Sorry Nick....The Pack is mine!!


 ahHA! Beat you both to it :rasp:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> maybe ineedchanna- similar intrests with sports. but i dont know about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought Ineedchanna was a guy!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Frank-Francis...err...nvm..


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

bobme....to see how gay he really is or isnt.

Peacock.....to see if he's tough.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

tramca said:


> bobme....to see how gay he really is or isnt.
> 
> Peacock.....to see if he's tough.


 better bring your self a big stick boy.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Nah....I'd hit ya with my female fists Mr Peacock!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> better bring your self a big stick boy.





tramca said:


> Nah....I'd hit ya with my female fists Mr Peacock!


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Didnt ya realise I was a lady?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

tramca said:


> Didnt ya realise I was a lady?


 Guys automatically assume your a dude unless you state otherwise. Its a 99% all male board.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

tramca said:


> Nah....I'd hit ya with my female fists Mr Peacock!










Neal would hit a chick!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

tramca said:


> Nah....I'd hit ya with my female fists Mr Peacock!


 oops. i forgot you where female..

in that case you better bring some KY


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> tramca said:
> 
> 
> > Didnt ya realise I was a lady?
> ...


 Yep.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> tramca said:
> 
> 
> > Nah....I'd hit ya with my female fists Mr Peacock!
> ...


 i have to beat chicks off me all the time.. they just wont stay off me!!!!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i want to meet all of you!


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Peacock said:


> tramca said:
> 
> 
> > Nah....I'd hit ya with my female fists Mr Peacock!
> ...












What you gonna do with that stick i bring peacock?!!!!!

Might just fly over there and take you up on your offer! Might have to hit you a couple of times first though, just for effect like.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Pizzo said:


> William Bradley....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol I guess she's italian.
I assume you know what your username means in italian don't you?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > maybe ineedchanna- similar intrests with sports. but i dont know about that.
> ...


 oooooh the deception


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i would want to get everyone in a big room and try and find each other...some people wouldnt have a clue

but i would want to meet everyone......maybe more so delirium


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i would like to meet:

Xenon : cool dude, created the site and is fun to talk to.

JAC: a bujinkan member, we could train and have awesome conversation.

Bambino: he can hook me up with some nice beats to session to and seems like a cool guy.

a*men: he's a fellow bboy and I always like to chill and break.

Judazzz: I think that he was one of the original peeps i started talking to when I first got into the hobby and is an awesome person.

everyone else i definatley would like to meet to, but if i had to choose only a select few it would be a toss up between these.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2004)

Good question.
I would like to meet: 
*Xenon,* he seems like a cool person to hang out with and he created this great site.

*Jewelz,* he also seems like a really cool person.

*Innes,* because he strikes me as a very interesting person.

*DonH* and *Croc Keeper *because of their vast knowledge and experience in keeping fish and other animals.

*MoeMZA,* because of his oppositional opinions about politics and ideology. He seems like an interesting person.

I have already met George (Shark Aquarium). 
I will eventually get around to meeting Little Waffen while he's working at the Shark Aquarium as soon as I can find a night where I stop drinking early enough to do something in the day time.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I would love to meet anyone who would give me free sh*t.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > maybe ineedchanna- similar intrests with sports. but i dont know about that.
> ...


 He is ?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Ms. Natt/Harley to hang out.

WB for some late night action.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks for the props, Bullsnake

I can honestly say I'd like to meet each and every person here


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i've met a lot of you already but the person i think i'd like to meet is losts0uls916.... i'm a heavy sports guy and love sports game, i'd love to take Larry to school in NBA Live, NCAA Games and Madden. oh, and to talk crap about the Kings.










oh, i'd like to meet "WoBLeDeE20"


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

would like to meet ,miss natt,and xenon


----------



## spikythefish (Apr 14, 2004)

xenon, i say that cuz hes the webmaster and hes in Oc right now, wich being 20 min away from me. so icant ride my bike there, but i can get there for free with my student id


----------



## spikythefish (Apr 14, 2004)

and pecock what is with you and that stick?, you beat the drunk dude with it


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

spikythefish said:


> xenon, i say that cuz hes the webmaster and hes in Oc right now, wich being 20 min away from me. so icant ride my bike there, but i can get there for free with my student id


 xenon is in orange county right now ?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ABB!-- Beside the fact that hes a really awesome person, Id want to meet him just to 'attempt' to kick his ass for being such a punk at times!

Drew-- The wealth of knowledge that he holds is simply amazing. His philosophical ideas are pretty out there as well. Interesting person to talk to, indeed.

Judazzz-- Never met a person that argued against this war so well with so many justifiable points and who could be such a great _cobbler_.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm not sure - theres so many interesting people on here...some are really helpful and others make me laugh my ass off.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

tramca said:


> Might just fly over there and take you up on your offer!


 Be sure to bring the Scented KY lubricant though..







i like stawberries


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > tramca said:
> ...


 Because they're trying to get their money.









Eh, probably Drew, cause he's freakin funny as hell. And Adiopunk just cause he's funny as hell too.

Oh and Neal too....I want to see his freakin pond in person. That and if we got in an argument we could actually settle it :laugh:









The rest of you are too old, except Olympia


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

This is just becoming insulting. Topic temporarily unavailable.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Topic re-opened...I dont want to hear anymore of it guys. Keep this discussion on topic.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I wanna meet william Bradley







I have a present for her


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> I wanna meet william Bradley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And I wanna meet Harley, I've got some nice stuff to tell him


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

And I wanna meet harley and WB so we can run a train.

And give a high five


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> And I wanna meet harley and WB so we can run a train.
> 
> And give a high five :laugh:


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

I wanna meet craig, WB, & 521 1N5 so we can eat some japanese food!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> I wanna meet craig, WB, & 521 1N5 so we can eat some japanese food!!!


 I thought you already met Craig


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna meet craig, WB, & 521 1N5 so we can eat some japanese food!!!
> ...



















i haven't met you yet....

so lets go gets some sushi!!!


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

I wanna meet Peacock, so i can look @ his pond, and the temensis


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > ineedchanna said:
> ...


 I cant eat fish..


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Dovii Kid said:


> I wanna meet Peacock, so i can look @ his temensis


 I will not allow language like that in here.

haha j/k


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 You don't have to eat fish, you can have udon!!!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

2 other people that I would like to meet would be acestro and crockeeper. I think I could learn quite a bit from those two guys


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> Dovii Kid said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna meet Peacock, so i can look @ his temensis
> ...


 I cant wait for the day you become a Mod :nod:


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

im probably gonnam eet up with ONEmike tommorow
gonna get my self some 9" reds









also i would want to meet every girl on this board


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Pizzo said:
> 
> 
> > William Bradley....
> ...


 my whole family is Italian










what does pizzo mean in Italian ?


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

I would pick Red Eyes,we speak often and i have come to consider him a good friend,plus he has a huge Rhom(for over 10 years!!!)


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'd like to meet a few membes.
There are too many to mention..
I've met a few guys already .


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Pizzo said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > Pizzo said:
> ...


 in italian it means lace, but in slang the Pizzo is the amount of money that mafia asks you to give them at the end of every month to "protect you", and if u don't pay it, they burn your stores or houses or kill members of your family


----------



## spikythefish (Apr 14, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> spikythefish said:
> 
> 
> > xenon, i say that cuz hes the webmaster and hes in Oc right now, wich being 20 min away from me. so icant ride my bike there, but i can get there for free with my student id
> ...


 OC = Ocean city, maryland
im 13, i ride my bike everywhere, but i can ride the transit for free with a valid student ID.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> I thought Ineedchanna was a guy












whatever. he or she. i could still play sk8 on any board and do channas bag-o-tricks switch!

channa telling me u was a chick was WEAK









whatever


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> spikythefish said:
> 
> 
> > xenon, i say that cuz hes the webmaster and hes in Oc right now, wich being 20 min away from me. so icant ride my bike there, but i can get there for free with my student id
> ...


 No hes not in Ornage County homie


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Harley Bullsnake Lu (just to smack some sense in that lil bastard) Xenon ( so I can wear my Kerry Edwards 2004 shirt when I meet him) and Judazzz .


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I'd like to drink some beers with Bullsnake and Xenon.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> I'd like to drink some beers with Bullsnake and Xenon.


me too.- id also include boomersub.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > I'd like to drink some beers with Bullsnake and Xenon.
> 
> 
> me too.- id also include boomersub.


 True.

I'd also like to take p45 to the bar and get the poor bastard laid by a bar slut


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Kory said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > > I'd like to drink some beers with Bullsnake and Xenon.
> ...


 thats good









he needs all the help he can get


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

id prolly hit up lemmywinks for a game of mafia on ps2









chill and kick it with some wakeboarding later on with chicks showin lottle boy lemmy whats up! -lol :laugh:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I suck at wakeboarding


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

yeah you can learn and the chicks in thongs would be fun for you!








have yu played mafia yet?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

no one wants to see me!!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hmmm... what a strange topic... i think i would like to meet pedro...

and... I could check out his awesome fish store and setup!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> yeah you can learn and the chicks in thongs would be fun for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nope havnt played it yet. but ill go rent it


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

1. Als, to witness his monster shoal in person
2. HOLLYWOOD, another monster shoal
3. TheFishCatcher, be cool to become friends with Ash...maybe I'd get free monster p's








4. Xenon, seems like a cool guy

Sorry ms_natt


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

its a good game jus kill the gangtsers!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Uncle Buck said:


> I wouldn't mind meeting innes,ms.natt. xenon, rhomzilla,etc.


 anyone who goes under the name Uncle Buck is more than welcome to meet me


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Why not meet all in the Chat room everyone?


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

get in the chat room and well all meet everyone!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I got to say that there are a whole load of people I want to meet from PFury, many of the old guys (and gal) who I have become good friends with like Mike, Karen, Al, Raffy & winkyee there are also members who make me laugh like bobme, prodical marine, genin, bullsnake, p45, crazyklown, sweetlu and heartless dealler.

then there are the mad ones I would lke to meet just to see how mental they really are, like Shred Revolution and Piranha Pissball

and then there are the ones who I would really like to discuss fish with and also look at there fish collections.... these include polypetrus, acestro, b.scott, peacock, hastatus, CrokKeeper, lophius and fruitbat.

I'm sure there are more people I want to meet, oh and I met DiXoN, I want to go to another fish auction with him, he is cool


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmm.. I think Ive met more people from PFury than most.. (yes MS. Natt's on the list). But most of the folks I know are around my area.. Id like to meet Frank, Xenon, Grosse Gurke (soon), PygoSaurus, hang out with Innes, DonH, camp with Lahot, Jonas, Blueprints chick, Mr. Harley's ex, the chick in LaZy's avatar, Ash especially..etc


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> Hmm.. I think Ive met more people from PFury than most.. (yes MS. Natt's on the list). But most of the folks I know are around my area.. Id like to meet Frank, Xenon, Grosse Gurke (soon), PygoSaurus, hang out with Innes, DonH, camp with Lahot, Jonas, Blueprints chick, Mr. Harley's ex, the chick in LaZy's avatar, Ash especially..etc


 blueprint's chick is in Milpitas/Fremont.... go say Hello, i was there a few weeks ago.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm.. I think Ive met more people from PFury than most.. (yes MS. Natt's on the list). But most of the folks I know are around my area.. Id like to meet Frank, Xenon, Grosse Gurke (soon), PygoSaurus, hang out with Innes, DonH, camp with Lahot, Jonas, Blueprints chick, Mr. Harley's ex, the chick in LaZy's avatar, Ash especially..etc
> ...


 Cool!!! Im 20 min away. PM me the # man.







JK bro..


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 haha, it's kool AL, i lived in the area as well... Nickel and Dime area but also lived in Milpitas.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jul 14, 2004)

TormenT said:


> no one wants to see me!!!!


 me either









lets join the outcast club


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Hmm.. I think Ive met more people from PFury than most.. (yes MS. Natt's on the list).


 That shouldnt count...thats just wrong!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

TormenT said:


> no one wants to see me!!!!


 aww I do


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Uncle Buck said:


> TormenT said:
> 
> 
> > no one wants to see me!!!!
> ...










I just said I would meet you


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Somebody should meet airtorey15 and teach him how to ride a bike without falling on his ass


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

so far im meeting onemike and "the last don" all in the same place at the same time


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Cool. There is no one on here that lives withing a 150 mile radius of me.







Well I think fishcatcher is the closest.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Mr. Harley's ex,


 My Ex?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> TormenT said:
> 
> 
> > no one wants to see me!!!!
> ...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm.. I think Ive met more people from PFury than most.. (yes MS. Natt's on the list).
> ...


 What..?? Its not my fault you looked pissed off at work when I visited you. Also you didnt have that wonderfull smile and that welcome to my place of business, customer greeting look.



Mr. H said:


> (RhomZilla @ Jul 14 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Harley's ex,
> ...


 I meant your current gf


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 Changing your story again to make you look better?! Psh!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Ok this Is late But better LATE than never

RZ- Good guy!!!!
Pack- Gotta learn from the Zen mast of SW
Xexon- Seems Like one of those Good drinking buddies
Innes- Becuase he is innes.
Judazz- We gotta smoke some dubes
Sylie- Grimreefer king and protector of T.O.!!!








Harley- Seem like a crazy guy to go out drinking with
Sunshine- So I can Blatently hit on her
Miss Natt- So I can Blatently hit on her 
AND FINALLY P-45, good guy but REALLY needs to get laid, With my AWESOME connections in Halifax. I can get you laid buddy (BY A WOMAN)


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Uncle Buck said:


> TormenT said:
> 
> 
> > no one wants to see me!!!!
> ...


 can i join too?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

oh yeah, i've met blitz, blueprint, ineedchanna, and i think recall bubba from one of the group buys.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

I thought Ms Natt was a guy.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would love to hang out with Frank (hastatus), just listening to the stories that he can tell about p's enjoying some cool brew, and having a texas style beer-b-que.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

i wanna meet Harley, n see his kick ass p's. and Peacock, and see his cool pond,"that should be filled with p's,







not peacock bass







.. and i wanna meet Xenon, for stealing my life away, making me sit on my comp going threw p-fury., and cuz hes got some cool fish., I wanna meet anyone whos got awsome tanks, big Rhoms, and people with Shoals of p's.. i also wanna meet people with fake plants that say they look real, so i can kick em in the balls.:laugh: and MS.Nat, cuz i hear shes HOT!







Any other hot chicks on P-fury i wanna meet







.

I give a







to Bobme for making tanks and selling them cheap.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

also a big







to anyone who breeds P's, or sell them for a living


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

OLYMPIA


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

14_blast said:


> OLYMPIA


 your not so bad your self.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

confused said:


> I thought Ms Natt was a guy.


 Your member name suits you well _confused_.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> confused said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Ms Natt was a guy.
> ...


 Dont listen to her, confused.. that person on her avatar







looks confused as well. Dont feel bad..


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

hyphen said:


> Uncle Buck said:
> 
> 
> > TormenT said:
> ...


 lol. outcast club it is!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

thanks gary









if anyone else wants to meet me, i suggest not choosing today because i got hangover gas.









but from the top of my head, if i had to choose one person to meet in person, it would be sweet lu.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

aww, not me







im hurt slylie.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Your member name suits you well _confused_.


Your member name suits you well too then _Ms Natt_


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

bobme said:


> aww, not me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i was going to add u to the list i made, but then i decided not to post it, because if i forgot anyone, i might have hurt someones feelings.

(ahhem ahem.... ms. natt.. hem... )


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Jonas
Innes

I don't want to meet the rest of you for certain reasons that i will not discuss (its really cuz i hate the rest of you :laugh: )


----------

